# Lots-o-fishes



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Been catching lots o fishes as usual just have been lazy and not posting on here much. Took an hour break from watching the football and got these fishes today.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice. I tried east of portifino this morning for 2 hours. I couldn't give my bait away.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice reds!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

beeritself said:


> Nice. I tried east of portifino this morning for 2 hours. I couldn't give my bait away.


It was better this afternoon. Caught a variety... even got an African Pompano (threw him back)


----------

